# need help with remote desktop



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Really struggling here... I am using the Microsoft Remote Desktop iOS app on an iPhone XR with iOS 12.whatever. I have configured the desktop PC that I want to connect to to enable remote desktop. I configured the connection in the app to the PC ip address as the PC name, then gave it a friendly name. I configured the account to the same login as the PC, which is my name and a password. I also configured the "gateway" to be the WAN ip address. I have high speed Comcast service where the PC lives.

The remote connection works perfectly if I have the iPhone XR on the local network via wifi, but not at all if I turn the wifi off and try to connect via 4G/LTE, 0x03000008 error.

I know the WAN ip address is correct since that is the address I use to connect to the Blue Iris ip camera webserver that runs on this PC from this phone and any web browser. 

What am I missing here? Is there a better app for this?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

OK, a little research indicates I need to set up a VPN or forward a port. Ugghhh. Need to look into the VPN angle. My router has tools and settings for that.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try the Opera browser. It has free VPN embedded within the browser.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Some more questions... My Linksys 1900AC has OpenVPN built in and it doesn't look that hard to configure. Then I need the OpenVPN client on my remote device(s). But what isn't clear to me is how I access a specific resource (PC) on the network once I am connected. Maybe it will become clear once I have the basic VPN connection set up and working?

What I am trying to accomplish is remote management of the PC, i.e., to start/restart applications, restart the PC, etc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then you want RealVNC. 
Or try TeamViewer for iOS


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I got OpenVPN to work from my Linksys router to my iPhone. I deleted the profile and redid it and boom, it connects instantly and the MS Remote desktop app pointed to the PC ip address works great to get access to the remote desktop.

But... I am trying to get this working on my laptop and am struggling again. I installed the OpenVN Connect Windows PC app and imported the OpenVPN configuration file, then entered the same log in credentials and I get an authentication error. I have tried several times, double and triple checked user ID and password but no joy. <sigh> I really need this to work on a laptop to be useful because trying to operate a remote Windows PC from a tiny phone screen isn't all that practical.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> imported the OpenVPN configuration file,


 remove the OpenVPN Config file and type in the info manually.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Unfortunately it doesn't work like that. The config file creates a digital certificate to make the connection. The config file must be installed in advance of trying to log in. It does not include the user ID and password which have to be manually entered at least the first time after which they can be remembered. 



spunk.funk said:


> remove the OpenVPN Config file and type in the info manually.


----------

